# Delta QT 10 10 Table Saw To buy or not to buy



## Zelbar (Sep 14, 2008)

I have an opportunity to buy a Delta QT 10 10 for $150 and don't know much about this Table Saw. Should I consider it or pass on it and save my money to put towards something else. Just stating a new shop and don't have a table saw at the moment (though I have one at my business that I use).

Thanks


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Most saws with a capacitor-start motor will outperform
a cheap universal-motor screamer. It has to do with mass
and the way the arbor is put together.

If I were going to buy a used contractor saw I would look
for the Ridgid… but even an old Sears saw is capable of making
square cuts.

I'm not familiar with the QT-10. Some folks feels the Rockwell
saws from the 80s are awful. If the QT-10 is a continuation of
that line it may be less saw than you really want.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I just threw away a Delta compound miter saw. The previous owner took off and discarded the saw guard. I called the B&D-Delta-PC service center and was informed that they no longer supported a 10 year old tool - I couldn't even get an instruction manual.

Before you purchase this saw call one of these service centers to see if that model is still supported with manuals and parts. If not - it's probably not a good buy.


----------

